# Air "Breathers"?? for SE-Rs



## Silvspec86 (Apr 4, 2003)

*Air "Breathers"?? for SE-Rs*

My friend told me and showed me that he got what he called Air Breathers which looked like a mini cold air fiter about the size of a Lemon. he installed it on the hole where it is supposed to have a hose connected to the cold air, but instead there was a Filter there. he says that the thing gives the sound of a fake turbo and it allows for better intake/air efficiency because it lets the exxess air flow out through the Air Breather instead of going out though the same intake it came in through. this sounds logical but this guy has a reputation for being the biggest bullshiter in the neighborhood. what is this thing really? and does it do what he said it does, also are there any negative side effects of this thing? is it worth the $10 bucks it costs?


----------



## Lurker Above (Apr 21, 2003)

is that anything like the ac power breather (aka crankcase vent filter)? 

http://www.nvtheezmotorsports.com/twister air filters.htm (note what it says about the twister filter's sound)

http://www.nextcollection.com/html/ORD-Auto~Performance-Replacement~Air~Filter-No-1718-none.cfm 

Lurker Above


----------



## Silvspec86 (Apr 4, 2003)

is that what its called? the vent filter looks exactly like what he had. it mounts on the crank case vent and the cold air Air Bung. so any insight about this thingy?


----------



## sr20dem0n (Mar 19, 2003)

well for one it's illegal, I don't think it adds any hp either, but I could be wrong


----------



## Silvspec86 (Apr 4, 2003)

illegal? how are they illegal? they are just filters! they dont hurt anybody or harm anything. i really don think they are illegal, alot of people i know have them , but then again they might just be illegal in your area for stupid reasons. anyway, yeah i bought them i'm gonna install them to experiment.


----------



## sr20dem0n (Mar 19, 2003)

They're illegal because they let the crankcase vent to the atmosphere. Normally it would vent to the intake which in turn goes through the engine and everything gets burned up.


----------



## BORNGEARHEAD (Apr 30, 2002)

It's illegal if you have emissions testing in your area. Sucks to be you.


----------



## Silvspec86 (Apr 4, 2003)

well, the crank case vents back into the intake and lots of it go back out of the intake and into the atmosphere, plus at higher RPMs, motor oil gets spewed into the intake which gets sucked back up into the combustion chamber...which donst sound good for combustion and the engine. but thats a dumb reason for it to be illegal though. where do you live? are you sure its not just your state?


----------



## Lurker Above (Apr 21, 2003)

found it...toucan ractive air breathers (must be the brand name):

http://www.showtimeautotrix.com/showtimeautotrix/airbreather.html 

it's a good thing y'alls mentioned that it's illegal in emissions controlled areas (like california, new york, etc)  

Lurker Above


----------



## sr20dem0n (Mar 19, 2003)

it should be illegal anywhere where you have to get a visual inspection (basically everything except florida, some parts of georgia, and some other states)


----------



## Silvspec86 (Apr 4, 2003)

oh, well its just a filter. when emissions time comes just slip the hose to the intake back on, 2 minutes, plus the QR25 cover goes over the filter, cuz i just installed it this morning, you can't see it unless you know what you are looking for. well, i'm not going for emissons testing anytime soon, i live in maryland and i'm moving to Texas......no one cares there....i dont think? But people, tell me, what are the advantages of this thing, other than a more efficient intake system and an extra "pssst" to the cold air sound?


----------



## Guest (Apr 28, 2003)

http://www.ecotek.com/

Is a brand that people seem to like... They go for about $40 though.


----------



## Silvspec86 (Apr 4, 2003)

i got the APC ones....$10 bucks each, but all i want to know is what the good, bad and the ugly of these things???? some one tell me!!


----------



## SangerSE-R (Jan 13, 2003)

they are illegal in CA, they bypass your smog crap, so you'll get flagged if you get pulled over and they have a smog ref


----------



## MNspecV11 (Nov 4, 2002)

So, does it add any power, or is it just for looks?


----------



## Lurker Above (Apr 21, 2003)

just a stab in the dark, i know jack about engines...if the venting that normally feeds back into the intake is relieved, then i would think there'd be less tainted air getting sucked back in, and more room for clean air. hence it might enhance induction, or at the least improve airflow, by reducing back pressure from the venting into the intake? prolly has an effect akin to what a cai does, but to what extent i couldn't fathom a guess...

there used to be an adage that anything that bypasses smog will enhance performance...i used to hear a lot of griping during the '70s when smog restrictions eviscerated (luv dat wrd) musclecars. they used to crack blocks back then too, i hear  

Lurker Above, don't hate me because i'm igrnit


----------



## sr20dem0n (Mar 19, 2003)

ok, I just don't get it, why do you say Lurker Above and then some random comment after every one of your posts?

BTW - I have no idea if these add hp or why, so your guess is as good as mine


----------



## Silvspec86 (Apr 4, 2003)

well, they look cool they make a cool sound and they lessen restriction on air intuction and for $10 bucks???? ( $20 for two on SE-Rs) you are only screwed if you live in CA, and my state dosnt give a rat's ass about Smog so i'm all for it! these things make your engine sound like its got turbo.....its got a cool hissing sound. they probly dont add any power or if they do its very little, i think its all about the looks and sound and freeing up air restriction........also it may also block motor oil splash that may otherwise get into the intake system and into the combustion chamber......not good for QR25's anyways.....thats what i've heard so far and expirenced in my car......any insight would be much appreciated


----------



## ScarCrow28 (May 14, 2002)

so just the fact that bad shit leaks out into the atmosphere doesn't make you stop wanting this thing? I'm loving the fact that just because it makes a cool little noise and maybe, but only maybe, give you another 2hp, you guys are willing to give up your part on keeping the air clean. if its really so precious to have that power, then just take out your AC. no "tainted" gases, and 20 Lb lighter. yee haw!

we each got to do our part no matter how small, so until electric hybirds do 0-60 in 5.7, you are going to have to save yourselves $15 and do your great grandchildren a favor by keeping the air somewhat cleaner then what it could be by not buying that stupid doohicky.


----------



## SilverBullitt03 (Apr 18, 2003)

*Common Misconception*

I love to hear about things that add misterious horsepower. First of all your computer calibrations are specifically set for the pvc to work in conjunction with the fuel and timing curves. You are introducing a vacuum leak into your engine by opening up closed lines. 

Remember that sound alone doesnt produce power. 

As mentioned earlier about muscle cars the first emissions standards were primative to what we have now and yes you could easily have ripped all of the emissions stuff of and dialed it in to be much cleaner burning if you had the technical know how! 

In todays autos, tampering with the emissions equip just hurts you in the long run. Sure, taking off the cat is cheap power at the track and for some its a big fine on the road way if caught. 

As far as ScarCrows comment, about the Ac , anything over 40mph ,with the AC, is actually saving gas mpg. The R-134 isnt like the ol R-12, so on a technical note, ripping off the AC and letting the ozone safe gas out only makes us emit more hydrocarbons. 

Just a lil something I picked up in my advanced automotive computer controls class , just thought I would share.


----------



## Lurker Above (Apr 21, 2003)

sr20dem0n said:


> *ok, I just don't get it, why do you say Lurker Above and then some random comment after every one of your posts?*


it's a throwback to my newsgroup days... sorta sig that i change with every post, usually has something to do with what i just said in the message body

Lurker Above, you folks don't do that here...why?


----------



## BORNGEARHEAD (Apr 30, 2002)

That filter does not make any horsepower at all. All it does is vent the block of pressure. As far as people talking about emissions and polluting the air, it's bullshit. How am I polluting the air when there's A FREAKING FILTER ON IT. What do you think a filter is for?
The one thing you guys need to know is that when you use this filter, do not put the filter off of the valve cover. You have to only filter the line coming from the block. The hose from your valve cover to your intake has to be there or you will have a vacuum leak and can cause drivability problems. I first had mine like this and at idle, it idled kinda funny and couldn't figure out what the hell it was. Then I found out about the loss of vacuum.


----------



## Lurker Above (Apr 21, 2003)

*Re: Common Misconception*



SilverBullitt03 said:


> *Remember that sound alone doesnt produce power.*


if we really want that all-too-kewl turbo sound, couldn't we just take that lightweight plastic fan out of a whoopie whistle and mount it on the intake?  yeah yeah i know, lost hp and an ingestion hazard...hee...



> *As far as ScarCrows comment, about the Ac , anything over 40mph ,with the AC, is actually saving gas mpg. The R-134 isnt like the ol R-12, so on a technical note, ripping off the AC and letting the ozone safe gas out only makes us emit more hydrocarbons.*


i think he meant take the whole thing off, including the belt pulley. saves weight and performance drain from the serpentine. of course it'll get uncomfortable on hot days  but if you keep your windows rolled up, it should improve your gas mileage a bump, and since the engine's load is reduced you'd emit less hydrocarbons in the long run

Lurker Above, panting with halitosis may constitute an environmental hazard tho'


----------



## Lurker Above (Apr 21, 2003)

BORNGEARHEAD said:


> *As far as people talking about emissions and polluting the air, it's bullshit. How am I polluting the air when there's A FREAKING FILTER ON IT. What do you think a filter is for?*


to prevent lung cancer, smoke only filtered cigarettes  

Lurker Above, i'm sorry...i'm being facetious again...


----------



## Silvspec86 (Apr 4, 2003)

wait, wait......put the filter where???? "line coming from the block" doesnt sound very specific........please make it clear!!!!.....


----------



## DanTheMan (Jan 12, 2003)

Actually, it should remain a closed pressure system (except the valve cover is now isolated to the atmoshpere and out of da loop)
You remove line from intake to VC.
Pull hose of off PVC valve.
Block the open end of ea. hose with an oversize screw or end cap
and use gasket maker to seal. (Bung up dat bung ho, oh yeah in
da ho yeah!)
Now take some heater hose and/or fuel line hose with a coulple 
of miscellaneous fuel line connectors and run them from the VC 
intake and PVC valve nipple (I said nipple hehe) to the front bumper, secure with tie-downs virtually anywhere (away from the 
clutch lever arm and drive-belts of course)
Clamps, must get fuel line clamps....must re-stock pep-boys soon..
Now clamp the filters onto the ends of the hoses (keep seperate)
This takes the VC/crankcase out of the vaccuum loop and allows blow-by gases into the atmosphere (smells like a diesel under the hood now!!! Wheew! PEEEW! 
This adds power and reliablility at the price of fuel-economy and
emissions related acid rain-production plus have some MTBE in your groundwater on me! I love carcinogenic blowby MTBE for you and me, hell, for the whole family!

THIS ADDS POWER!!! especially if you have all the other mods done like me, when I did this I noticed a big torque surge and much more fuel guzzling at WOT!!!

This adds power by first removing the air-drain from your intake system, thereby allowing more of a charge into the manifold.
It also removes the combustion gasses from the intake manifold,
this increases the demand for fuel as the o2 sensor notices the need for more fuel without this once burned exhaust in your manifold any-longer.

P.S. For those of you who think filters filter please step into this 
cyanide gas chamber after putting the breather filter to your lips
heheheh........


----------



## verno-dub (Sep 13, 2002)

The better way to do this is to put a oil catch can in-line between the pcv and intake hose. that way all the oil vapor gets caught in the can and not all over the inside of you intake and TB.

Or go the cheap way and put the little filter on the pvc and plug the intake nipple. just remember to not overfill your oil.

-verno


----------



## Silvspec86 (Apr 4, 2003)

hehehe....you said nipple.......i got rid of those things, they made the idle do rough and wierd, dont mess around with the engine vacum


----------

